# Happy Birtday Dave Martell(Late)



## knyfeknerd (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like Dave finally turned 21 on Saturday and we missed it. Hope it was a good one and that this year turns out to be better for you than the last one.


----------



## echerub (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy birthday + a few days!


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 18, 2014)

Belated Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 18, 2014)

Belated Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## Admin (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy belated bday Dave!


----------



## seryk20 (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy birthday Dave!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 18, 2014)

Let's hope doesn't set any bevels after his first legal drink


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dave. To a promising year.:bliss:


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 18, 2014)

Belated Happy Day Dave!

May the year of the sucky landlord and uncertain shop location be forever behind you.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Guy!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm late, but I would feel like sh*t if I didn't at least send some good b-day mojo your way Dave. 

Cheers,
Karring


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 20, 2014)

mr drinky said:


> I'm late, but I would feel like sh*t if I didn't at least send some good b-day mojo your way Dave.
> 
> Cheers,
> Karring



What he said  Greetings!

Stefan


----------



## rami_m (Aug 20, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> What he said  Greetings!
> 
> Stefan



+1.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm always late but I hope you had a wonderful birthday! :bliss:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 21, 2014)

My birthday was good, thanks everyone.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 21, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed. Happy belated birthday.Looks like I'm just in time to clean up all the empty beer cans...


----------



## brianh (Aug 21, 2014)

Happy birfday, Dave.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 21, 2014)

Happy belated!!


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy Late Birthday!


----------

